# Advice Suggestions's



## RookienNoLa (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking for suggestions, on what I should enclose the top portion with. Any help would be greatly appreciated. How big of a landing board should I have?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Could use heavy gauge metal hardware cloth. Also the landing opening u have will have to have either a door that closes over it when not flying or predators of all kinds will get in right. My landing board is about 4 feet long. I say the bigger the better for a few to land on and feel they have safety in numbers and that way they can all pile in and or alight again if attacked.


----------



## RookienNoLa (Jan 4, 2015)

*Thank You*

Thanks for taking the time to respond. I appreciate the advice. I have a wire floor inside the loft, so I was thinking going with more expandable metal to help with ventilation. But I'm a rookie and need the professionals advice. And the trap has to be completely closed off are could I just have something keeping the bobs from swinging open at night


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Definately NO on the closed bobs only, Beilive it or not a raccoon can flatten out and fit thru a 1.5 x 5 inch gap kill everything. A weasel or ferret type critter can fit thru a one inch gap and do same and they are killing machines. Learn from other peoples experience, that is why the max opening on any wire should be no more than 1/2 by 1 or half by half is even better.  I have a wire that holds the bobs shut when I want to lock mine out on flight deck lets say when medicating, I pop in a pill, toss onto deck and they cant come in till I open the bobs. BUT I also have a wooden door that closes over that at night. It is non negotiable lol.


----------

